# Eos rag top convertable



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

If they built it, would you care?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

I voted Stupid Idea, although I don't think the idea is necessarily stupid, I just like the hard top better.
A better choice for me would have been: If I Had a Choice, I Would Still Buy The Hard Top.
Kevin


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

If the Eos was made only as a soft top, I would have bought another Audi A4 Cabriolet.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (flheat)*

I would have bought any VW convertible other than the Beetle. I was ready to trade my 1998 Cabrio several years ago. Even so, I didn't want to buy a car in the first year of production. I do like the idea of the hard top coupe/convertible, although I have owned rag tops since the early '80's. If the Eos is otherwise reliable, I don't think I will miss the soft top -- the purist in me may win out the next time around. Time will tell.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

If we wanted a rag top we would have bought a Mustang GT. The reason we bought an Eos was because it had the CSC roof and a C70 was just too expensive for what it is. Living where we live, a rag top is just too much of a liability.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

I've been giving alot of thought to this ragtop lately. Anyone else?








See, here's a reality I'm wrestleing with...based on people trying to unload their used Eos, there seems to be small demand and therefore rapid depreciation, especially in the 3.2L version I want. You always have a line of people wanting a BMW though. Its a matter of respecting the reality of the market, despite how much I like the Eos.
Plus, you know, the 1 series can be had with 6 piston Brembo brakes in the front, and twin piston rear. Keyless go, bluetooth, HD radio. Tough call. If the 1 series had a double clutch gearbox, you'd never hear from me again.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:06 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

In my opinion this car will always be just another BMW unless they are going to come up with something different and affordable. EOS is much sexier and turns heads much more than most beemers. From any angle you look at this car, still does not have the EOS magnetism and it's a soft top.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

I agree with all the comments here except for the BMW not sexy comment. I think that BMW is very sexy.
The reason I bought the Eos was for the hardtop with sunroof so I would not have bought the Eos in a rag top.
WolfsburgerMitFries, I know you've been contemplating hard on getting the Eos. Sounds to me, from your posts, your leaning toward the BMW and are desperately looking for a reason here to pass up the Eos. I don't see a mass exodus to unload Eos'. A quick search at Carmax nationwide only shows one Eos for sale! From what I've read here the people selling their Eos are doing so for lifestyle reasons or that a convertible was not the right match in the first place.
I understand your position. The BMW is sweet and no doubt will hold it's value better then a VW. For what it's worth I'm completely happy with my Eos in every category: Performance, comfort, feature set, value. For what you get it's smart money.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (solarflare)*

I wonder what prompted this question? Apparently VW of A have just announced they will be building lower priced, lower featured autos for the US market in order to be more price competitive! Could that mean an EOS soft top?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (ravennarocket)*

Paldi, what prompted this post? You're not in here real often...got some inside information or something? For those who don't know, you can get the new Chrysler Sebring with a retractible hardtop or a softtop. Same with the the Miata. Did you get a tip that VW was going to take the same approach?


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Paldi, what prompted this post? You're not in here real often...got some inside information or something? For those who don't know, you can get the new Chrysler Sebring with a retractible hardtop or a softtop. Same with the the Miata. Did you get a tip that VW was going to take the same approach?

Check out this Reuters news flash which talks about comments made by US CEO on pricing and features!
http://today.reuters.com/news/...S.xml


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting. 
As a US buyer, I can't think of a feature on the Eos that I would not want. In fact, HID, steering wheel controls and reverse sensors I would have paid for if offered separatly without the leather seating (a feature I did not want to pay for)
Anybody has a feature they consider would have an impact on cost, and would do without ?
Back to the thread, Hardtop would not be one of them for me. The reason I bought the car is because it was offered with a hard top.
Soft tops become the inside of a drum in the rain !


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I would never have even looked at the Eos if it had been a soft top. I would now be driving a C70 with a lot less joy. As for BMW, no way. I don't like the image BMWs portray, they have always been the dime a dozen car that people with ego issues buy as far as I am concerned. I don't care if they are well engineered and drive like a bat out of hell, most of the people I know that drive Beemers are *ssh*les who not only waste money but also suffer from image issues. This is my opinion, and probably not shared by many or anyone else here. 
I do find it amusing that ever since Eos actually became available for purchase Wolfsburger stopped discussing it and then started getting all hot and bothered about other cars that are unavailable. Personally I am glad I bought my Eos, it is technically neat, well engineered, drives very nicely at all speeds, is good on gas, has a solid feel on the doors, has done very well on crash tests, and I have gotten EXCELLENT service from my dealership after the sale. 
While I enjoy seeing posts about all the new cars that are coming out that I can't buy, I am very happy with the car that I have bought. I am not saying that you should not post all the cool new cars you see coming down the pike either Wolfsburger, I have enjoyed seeing them. 
I really do enjoy these forums and the discussions they provoke, keep em coming.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Hi WbMF
It was just a question worth asking given the current market. I haven't a clue what VW is thinking however it seems to me to be an easy choice to broaden the range and the price range.


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

I think the 1 series convertible is going to be awesome - it has almost the same dimensions as the EOS, but it is rear wheel drive - it is going to be affordable for a Bimmer and it is going to be fun as hell to Drive


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

A 1 series is the lowest possible, bottom of the pile, beginer model BMW. How impressive is that? WOW I can barely affort this car?
EOS, you just don't see them EVERYWHERE. I like that alot. More people stop me and ask what is this. My friend is trading his 530i for an EOS.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_A 1 series is the lowest possible, bottom of the pile, beginer model BMW. How impressive is that? WOW I can barely affort this car?


Well lets see, a BMW 1 series is a proper RWD platform that you can get with up to date technology like Bluetooth, keyless go, HD Radio. You have your choice of a proper inline 6 that gets you to 60 MPH in just over 6 seconds, or a twin turbo inline 6 that gets you to 60 MPH in just under 5 seconds. There is no restrictions on the manual transmission, you can have a manual in any model. The 135i version comes with an absolutely insane Brembo supplied brake system with 6 piston front calipers and twin piston rear calipers.
The 1 series is also the spearhead of the BMW Efficient Dynamics platform which includes a number of fuel saving technologies, which is an exceedingly wize approach in a time of $88 a barrel (or more) oil prices.
There are other high end touches like angel eye headlights, and beautifully executed interior ambient lighting (on the premium package) that illuminates the interior seating (sort of like rope lighting) but in a discreet and classy manner.
Then there's the resale end, BMW's hold their value better than most other brands, and they are in such demand that you can sell your car without problem for free instantly with a Craigslist ad. You don't have to give it away at the dealer when you want a new car.
Now it is time for me to ask you jjoerugged, how in the world could you, with a straght face, post such a collosally insanely foolish statement as the one I copied from your original post?




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:58 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Well lets see, a BMW 1 series is a proper RWD platform that you can get with up to date technology like Bluetooth, keyless go, HD Radio. You have your choice of a proper inline 6 that gets you to 60 MPH in just over 6 seconds, or a twin turbo inline 6 that gets you to 60 MPH in just under 5 seconds. There is no restrictions on the manual transmission, you can have a manual in any model. The 135i version comes with an absolutely insane Brembo supplied brake system with 6 piston front calipers and twin piston rear calipers.
The 1 series is also the spearhead of the BMW Efficient Dynamics platform which includes a number of fuel saving technologies, which is an exceedingly wize approach in a time of $88 a barrel (or more) oil prices.
There are other high end touches like angel eye headlights, and beautifully executed interior ambient lighting (on the premium package) that illuminates the interior seating (sort of like rope lighting) but in a discreet and classy manner.
Then there's the resale end, BMW's hold their value better than most other brands, and they are in such demand that you can sell your car without problem for free instantly with a Craigslist ad. You don't have to give it away at the dealer when you want a new car.
Now it is time for me to ask you jjoerugged, how in the world could you, with a straght face, post such a collosally insanely foolish statement as the one I copied from your original post?


Jeremiah, I agree with you the car is hot, but I think BMW and it's dealers will take advanage of that and price it out of reach along with the minimum $5000+ added dealer markup. I doubt even the 128 could be had under $40,000. But I guess comparing it against the TT, the price could be justified.


_Modified by flheat at 9:52 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (flheat)*

There's always counterpoints too. I hate BMW's runflats with no accommodation for a spare tire, Volkswagen's RNS510 touchscreen navigation destroys the i-drive in a BMW, although you get voice recognition with idrive, which is a high end detail.
Nobody likes the A-höle image of the BMW owner either, and take it from my experience, people will vandalize, spit on, throw trash on your BMW out of jealousy and spite. 
Don't forget the Eos' retractable hardtop is an engineering triumph and clearly the best design on the market regardless of vehicle cost, although there is a weight cost to the design.
The Eos' interior is better looking than the 1 series, particularly the dashboard layout and instrumentation.
Anybody who reads my posts knows I have a long running deep respect and admiration for the Eos, but the 1 series is not a toy, its not a joke, its not for poor people, and its certianly not underwhelming. Price is still a wildcard at this point, but honestly, I don't know which to buy. Both cars have some very critical strengths with respect to each other,




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:55 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (ravennarocket)*

This is disappointing.
The reason I bought a VW is because it has more features, sort of a premium value car. If they move forward with this it looks like my next car will most definitely NOT be a VW.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I've never been a big fan of BMW's, mainly because a lot of people in our area buy them for the status, not the substance. But there is no doubt this is a well built car and if it were available when I was looking, I would have considered it. As far as rag tops go, I think the 6 Series is one of the sharpest, but way out of my range.
I think the price point for this car will be key. If it gets too close to the Audi or Merc C Class, it may have some trouble, if it stays well below those two, I think it will sell like crazy. Problem being, if it get's too popular, the market will drive up the price and dealers will love soaking up all those premiums.
Wolf, I am not sure why you are having so much trouble but it is obvious you are passionate about your driving. It seems to me you really want a RWD with a bit more performance, almost as if you wish the EOS came as RWD or AWD, with a better motor. It sounds to me like you would always look at the EOS and wish it were something different. 
Although I would like to have a bit more grip at the pavement, I am quite happy with the FWD and the power of the 2.0T.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_ It sounds to me like you would always look at the EOS and wish it were something different. 


There is an uncommon clairty to your vision. But you statment also applies to all the cars I admire. My selection is becoming more about what compromises that I am willing to except. I normally don't like to compromise.


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I can make that "insane statement" because its true. the 1 series is the bottom of the line for BMW. I don't care how impressed you are the all the tech. I can promise you BMW will offer more on the 3's the 5's the 6's and the 7's and they will be priced accordingly. What I don't get is why you come on the VW forum and try to sell BMWs as the great white hope. BMW are not a good value. They may have more stuff, more technology, more status. But for $20000 less than a 3 I have realy nice care that is very fun to drive. A car I enjoy every day. 
Do you go to the Porsche forum and bash the Carrera owner?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (jgermuga)*

I would have probably waited if the Eos hadn't been special (no CSC roof)
In fact, I would have waited if a RWD had been on the horizon-- something like the Concept R.
Moving the engine back, and making the roof take less space as a soft-top/half-soft-top, would make sense with a design like the Concept R (or the Karmann Transformer concept from 1999), but I don't see it making sense in the FWD Eos.
William


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_ What I don't get is why you come on the VW forum and try to sell BMWs as the great white hope. BMW are not a good value. They may have more stuff, more technology, more status. But for $20000 less than a 3 I have realy nice care that is very fun to drive. A car I enjoy every day. 
Do you go to the Porsche forum and bash the Carrera owner?

I look at the opinions given by Wolf over the past year have been made with sound knowledge of the products and as a realist. I have never found anything he has said that can be construed as bashing the Eos.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (flheat)*

the eos soft top


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Eos rag top convertable (Paldi)*

WolfsburgerMitFries, I can see what you mean. Just so you know, there is not one 2nd-hand Eos on sale in Australia as far as I know. Sure, the USA is a much larger market.
The car is selling quite well here.
Yes, the BMW 1 series convertible is a very nice car, but compared to the pricing of an Eos here in Australia, for me, it's a little expensive. That is the pricing of cars such as BMW, Mercedes, etc.
The 3 series BMW was the entry level. Now we have the 1 series and the 3 series' status has increased. If I were to get a 1 series BMW, I would get the up and coming coupe, which looks pretty good on the photos, and thus I would not get a rag-top and paying more for it.
I worry about someone vandalizing the roof. Rag tops inevitably need repairs as they age, hence, a hard-top convertible just makes sense... well, for me anyway. 
A clear bonus is that many people don't know it's a convertible when the roof is up!








You mentioned Bluetooth, etc. We can get bluetooth added in the Eos, as well as iPod connectivity. The Eos comes standard with Dual controlled air-conditioning, MP3 player, heated leather seats... and that unique sunroof. Oh, and we have a choice of purchasing the Individual Package (dual-tone leather seats, sports suspension, 18" wheels, chrome grill and a nicer steering wheel).
For the price, well, it's not exactly cheap, but it's not ridiculously priced either.
One other car I have seriously considered, is the Volvo C30. I love the look! It's the only Volvo I like personally. But..... the interior is not "me", and only for a few extra dollars, I can have an Eos.
I think the Eos will be a big seller in the used car market in a few years from now.
I have decided that the 2.0T FSI is plenty of power for me, and I don't need a V6 (well, we cannot get the V6 here anyway). I just want a car that goes well, but it doesn't need to perform as quick as a porsche.
The clear majority of people buying one currently are buying them brand new, hence, we'll see their true values in the 2nd hand market in a few years time.








Soon, hopefully, I will finalise my order.









_Modified by Dime-a-Dozen at 4:38 AM 10-30-2007_

_Modified by Dime-a-Dozen at 4:38 AM 10-30-2007_


_Modified by Dime-a-Dozen at 5:22 AM 10-30-2007_


----------

